# My 3D pen drawing: SpongeBob Cube



## ruwix (Jan 12, 2019)

Check out the time-lapse video of me 3D drawing SpongeBob on a 3x3 cube. 
Le me know what you think and if you have any idea for my next project.


----------



## Tabe (Jan 13, 2019)

That looks amazing. How solid is the material?


----------



## ruwix (Jan 13, 2019)

It's hard plastic (PLA). It just looks soft when it's melted.


----------



## antisblij (Jan 13, 2019)

that's sick. When it's scrambled it looks like the shows intro:


----------



## Sion (Jan 18, 2019)

Oof.

I want to see a square one Patrick Star!

I think for you it will be challenging and fun!


----------

